# 32-Bit Monitor Resolution



## Bruce_Wayne (Mar 9, 2006)

When i assembled pc 4 years ago, my monitor was having 32-bit colour depth in Display->Setting section. Then due to some reason my vendor formatted PC & Partitioned HDD. He then installed everything necessary, but since then monitor shows only 24-bit colour depth (max available).
My monitor is LG Studioworks 563N 15". I have Intel 810 motherboard, 40 GB Samsung HDD, Celeron 1.0GHz Processor, 256Mb SDRAM. I have 98 on c: & win XP with SP2 on d:
Please tell me solution.


----------



## ::vicky:: (Mar 9, 2006)

update all ur drivers chipset sound and display tis will help u


----------



## RCuber (Mar 9, 2006)

@batman Install all the correct grafix drivers . Thats the reason Why ur getting only 24bit colors.


----------



## ASH_DSG (Mar 10, 2006)

Do u have a Intel 810 or 815 chipset motherboard if yes then it will have only 24 bit color resolution u have to change ur motherboard or upgrade to a new pc like pentium 4 or install a new graphic card. I also had a cel 1.1 ghz. pro with intel 815 chipset mobo which had only 24-bit color, now I have a cel 2.53 ghz. and ati chipset mobo which has 32-bit color. All cpu of 2.0 ghz and above have motherboards of 32 bit color. I f ur mother supports 32 bit color than check ur monitor ok.


----------



## rockthegod (Mar 10, 2006)

I think 810/815 do support 32 bit monitor reso.... only thing that u hv 2 increase the dedicated VRAM (max 32 MB I think so) from BIOS to either to max or make it "auto" .... I think tht is the problem: the allocated VRAM has been set to 1 MB or less in the BIOS.

Or else, as Vicky already said, download the latest motherbord chipset/grafix drivers from its manufacturer web site and install them. Also download ur LG monitor drivers from:
*www.lge.com/support/software_gcsc.jsp

Just search for monitor drivers download and install!!!


----------



## ::vicky:: (Mar 11, 2006)

no sir the problem is only with the driver and ash_dsg 810 does supports 32 bit color


----------



## rockthegod (Mar 11, 2006)

to actually display 32 bit color, I think more VRAM is needed and if the allocated VRAM in BIOS is set to the min possible 512 KB, then obviously 32 bit color will not be displayed. I was thinking of tht possibility only !!!


----------



## MysticHalo (Mar 11, 2006)

Yeah, me and Batman r facing the same problem. I have a HP mx50 monitor and 82810(E) intel chipset. I remember that the PC supported 32 bit color depth in the beginning, but then when my AMC engineer formatted the HDD and partitioned it (when i installed XP).....it only shows 24 bit now  .... and thats y i could not run FIFA Creation Center :sob,sob:..and lemme tell u that i have the latest drivers-for both the monitor and the chipset and my VRAM is 32 mb(max)
Any help???????


----------



## ASH_DSG (Mar 11, 2006)

BUT I also have a Intel 810 chipset mobo and Intel had said that the 810 & 815 does not have 32 bit resolution. Try the monitor on some other P4 pc then see in display setting it will show 32-bit. No such thing that increasing vram will make Intel 810-815 32-bit resolution. if u increase ur ram it will remain same to 24-bit. Try ur monitor on a P4 pc. Only Win XP and Linux will show ur actual systems information.


----------



## MysticHalo (Mar 11, 2006)

ASH_DSG said:
			
		

> BUT I also have a Intel 810 chipset mobo and Intel had said that the 810 & 815 does not have 32 bit resolution. Try the monitor on some other P4 pc then see in display setting it will show 32-bit. No such thing that increasing vram will make Intel 810-815 32-bit resolution. if u increase ur ram it will remain same to 24-bit. Try ur monitor on a P4 pc. Only Win XP and Linux will show ur actual systems information.


I *had * 32 bit resolution before my HDD was reformated and loaded with win XP.


----------



## rockthegod (Mar 13, 2006)

Now !! Now !! This is quite a surprise....on digging I get sum information abt 810 chipsets... YES THEY DO NOT SUPPORT 32 bit resolution ACCORDING TO INTEL WEBSITES.... but hey as far as I remember, they did. Well, memories can be wrong sumtimes.

Get full info here:
*support.intel.com/support/graphics/sb/CS-003990.htm


Here is sum wat is listed on Intel official support website:


> Symptom(s):
> 
> * The Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind* game does not run
> * Error: "Render Creation Error: Unsupported desktop resolution. Change windows resolution to True Color (32bit)"
> ...


----------



## MysticHalo (Mar 14, 2006)

Actually, whats the thing that we are referring to ?? Color depth, right??
Well, i found a comprehensive document, if some1 is interested
ftp://download.intel.com/design/chipsets/datashts/29067602.pdf


----------

